# Any Females into paintball?



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

Just wondering, I'm having a paint ball war, for my 16th birthday this Saturday, and am starting to think I'm the only girl that is crazy enough to do it. None of my girl friends will play, so I have all guys coming to my party lol. So if you are a female and enjoy paint ball speak up!!

Oh and guys feel free to post too, I'd like to hear from all you guys that paint ball too!!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I have a ton of fun paintballing, but most of my friends are too chicken to do it. In stead we shoot each other with airsoft. Hurts more, but is less messy.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

N7709K said:


> I have a ton of fun paintballing, but most of my friends are too chicken to do it. In stead we shoot each other with airsoft. Hurts more, but is less messy.


I had no clue you were a chick :mg:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm not, I just couldn't think of a good way to say it


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

N7709K said:


> I'm not, I just couldn't think of a good way to say it


oh well we won't let a little detail like that get between us now would we  lol jk I've been around jkcerda far too long lol.


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

I love paintballing havent played in a while though. We played airsoft but i like paintball better. you can shoot alot farther and make your friends cry...:wink:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't know, 50yd neck shots with an airsoft are fun...


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

HuntinChic said:


> Just wondering, I'm having a paint ball war, for my 16th birthday this Saturday, and am starting to think I'm the only girl that is crazy enough to do it. None of my girl friends will play, so I have all guys coming to my party lol. So if you are a female and enjoy paint ball speak up!!
> 
> Oh and guys feel free to post too, I'd like to hear from all you guys that paint ball too!!


My buddy, his sister used to shoot paintball with the rest of them, as well as her friend Kristen. But now eveyrone is selling their paintball stuff ebcause they need gas money


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

so, another question. When you guys play, what do you prefer, Capture the flag, Free for all, team ambush? We are gonna be playing for 6 hours, so I need some help on what to do.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Small teams(3 on 3) are fun. If you have a wooded area free for all is fun.


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah we are playing in a creek behind my house, we'll have 8 or 9 of us, so I was thinkin at least one round of free for all would be fun!!


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

we usally play 3 on 3. Free for all is fun if you have a large area. other wise the game is over in a minute or two. Have fun

What kind of guns do you use? Brand, type?


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Let me be the first to say happy birthday, Hunting Chick! 

I don't personally do paint ball, but I would like to. It sounds like a lot of fun, but I don't have the money to buy the equipment.


----------



## bowhunterjon (Jan 24, 2009)

capture the flag is always fun, but like said i would definetely play free for all with all those people. it would be cool if u had treestands in your backyard for capture the flag too.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

love to do it, but i haven't been out as much as i would like this year. mostly bc its about an 1.5 hr drive. my fav games are capture the flag and team ambush.
btw, its REALLY fun when u and all ur friends are smart enough to make ur own paintball bombs, traps and so forth
have fun and happy birthday


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for the birthday wishes!! And I'm not sure what I'll be shooting, I personally don't have any guns, but a friend of mine has all the high tech equipment he's gonna let me use. I know that he's got more money put into one of his guns than a lot of us spend on archery!!!


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

HuntinChic said:


> Just wondering, I'm having a paint ball war, for my 16th birthday this Saturday, and am starting to think I'm the only girl that is crazy enough to do it. None of my girl friends will play, so I have all guys coming to my party lol. So if you are a female and enjoy paint ball speak up!!
> 
> Oh and guys feel free to post too, I'd like to hear from all you guys that paint ball too!!


This is awesome.:shade:


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

HuntinChic said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes!! And I'm not sure what I'll be shooting, I personally don't have any guns, but a friend of mine has all the high tech equipment he's gonna let me use. I know that he's got more money put into one of his guns than a lot of us spend on archery!!!


And I thought that _I_ spend a lot on this sport. Dang...


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Yep, Happy birthday.

Sighting In, paintball is one of the most expensive sports there is. A good marker setup is about $1000. Paintballs are really expensive and you have to refill co2 or o2 tanks.


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

yeah, it is one of the most expensive sports, that's exactly why I don't have my own equipment!! lol


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Try playing President. One person has no gun and they are president they have four people guard them and everyone else tries to take you out ha....or just do fortress where you have a certain "fort" and do four on five and one team has to protect it.


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow, that sounds fun. But I'd want some pretty good shots protecting me!! lol. And I know that I would be the president because it's my birthday and all, UUMMM I'm not so sure I'd trust my friends lol!!! especially since they are all guys!!! lol


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Happy birthday, hope whatever you wind up doing you have alot of fun


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

Me? have Fun? NAWWW!! lol. no I was born to have fun. I'm the type that will go to a funeral and make everyone laugh, so yeah you don't have to worry about me having fun!! lol


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Not a chick and I don't play paintball. I play airsoft, but not with Wal Mart crap guns and jeans (Own an ICS, a KWA, and I use military gear I collect like stamps). It's fun to be able to "kill" someone in military-based games and have a good time, you know? It relieves a lot of stress. In my experience paintballers tend to be a bunch of jerkoffs-no offense to anyone-so I never got into it.


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

Paintball isnt a sport its a life style

my paintball team is one of the best in the state. and yea i got as much into paintball as archery. Speedball is the way to go 50 yard long field inflatable bunkers longest game usually dont last more than 5 min.

ca rcher12 im sure u took it the wrong way cuz smack talk and being cocky is part of the game


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Maybe. I gotta short fuse and a big mouth. :angel:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Not a chick here.. but i do play paintball.. I have a rap4... 

I used to play all the time but now im strictly "camper" as my friends call it.. I camo myself up good and pick people off from a far distance! Ha 

Im surprised you like to play tho because they can leave pretty nice welts. I have played against a girl... and i lit her up because i thought she was the guy talkin smack about me.. and in the end i felt SUPER bad! But thats awesome!


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah, not too often do I run into girls that like to play. I wish I could find some girls to play with me though, but they are all to afraid that they might get hurt!! All I have to say to them is COWGIRL UP!! lol


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm not a girl but I just got back from 8 hrs of paint ball. Got some nice weldts to boot ha


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

well, I haven't been on here since I had my paintball war, but we had a blast, and it's been over a week since I played and I still have bruises, but hey I had fun and I'm ready to play again. lol


----------

